# 3x3x9 Ghosted



## BetweenLines (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey So I literally made my account a minute ago and simply made it because I wanted to advertise my discord I just made for Twisty puzzles because there isn't a big community on discord for puzzles yet but Heres a ghosted 3x3x9 I made that turned out pretty okish, It works and is fully functional and all that but ofc the pieces aren't all perfect or anything and I had stickered it obv, I'm kinda new to the whole modding thing and I think this was only my 8th mod or something like that? Idk anyway I really am just looking for awesome people to join my discord lol, I could also follow up with a video on this if anyone wants


----------



## ruwix (Apr 10, 2019)

Okish indeed  I would love to see a _How it's made_ video .


----------



## BetweenLines (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll reply back with one tomorrow, how about that xD


----------



## BetweenLines (Apr 11, 2019)

ruwix said:


> Okish indeed  I would love to see a _How it's made_ video .


 Alright mate, here's the video, 



 to mention this is a "how I made this" not "how it should be made" because I can think of a dozen ways that this could have been faster produced as well as look and move 10 times better NOW, but that's ofc after way more experience with puzzles. discord here too https://discord.gg/DGfZkEk


----------

